# Server Problems



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2001)

We are currently experiencing server related problems.  Tech teams working on it, but until its fixed, site may go up and down.

Sorry about this folks..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2001)

Ok...I've been informed that the cause of the problem was a script that kept crashing the webserver software.  Things should be ok now, and the server will be monitored for a while to make sure things are ok.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2001)

Hello,

We are currently experiencing very odd and unexplained issues regarding random Segmentation Faults with Apache on the web server your account is hosted on.  This may cause times of inaccesabilty as well as Apache crashing. 

We are aware of this problem and have all of our technicians and sysadmins working on this issue and we will not leave until we resolve it.  This issue is effecting web access only.  Email is running normal.

We do apologize for this and are doing everything within our power to get this issue fixed as soon as possible.

Thank you,

Bob Hubbard
President, 
SilverStar WebDesigns Inc.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks like you beat me to it, but for everybody on MartialTalk, this means that the board has been whonky for a while, and will probably be unstable until the problem is resolved.

Cthulhu
stating the obvious


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2001)

Yeah, that puting it in english bit helps, huh?  

We are working on it, unfortunately its still wonky.

At this point, its in the hands of the server admins.  Good chaps, just taking longer than us and they would like.  Seems like a combination upgrade/scripting on the box thats effecting all sites, not just us here.

More info when I have it.

Thank you for your patience as we wrestle this one into submision. 

-Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2001)

Well.... I was gonna post a "It seems fixed" message....but then it timed out a few times...getting better though.

Please bear with us while we figure this out.  Simply put, the data centers got 4 servers all doing the same thing and we're on 1 of em.  Box has been stable for over 4 months, and its been pretty good up til now.  Server admins have been doing everything they can, so hopefully it'll settle down.  (gotta love it when ya own the company, and the techs get to tell you to be patient, their on it.) 

If it poofs on ya while youre here, or trying to visit, let me know.  Contrary to popular belief, I'm not online 24 hrs / day (only 18) 

Thanks all!

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2001)

The board puked on me earlier today.  I was able to log on alright, but when I tried to access anything, no joy.

Seems to be working okay now (knock on wood).

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Seems to be working okay now (knock on wood).
> *



I haven't had any troubles with it when I've tried to access it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 26, 2001)

This time its a router issue.... oh joy.


> "Likely the problem you are having is that Verio's network had a router die, and was causing routing problems for a large percentage of customers."



As usual, if ya have probs, shoot me an email and I'll look into it.

Danke


:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 26, 2001)

Ok, got a little more info.  The data-center(one of Verio's) that our sites located in is going to be closing sometime in the near future.  As a result, certain areas (like having proper spares on hand) are not being properly done.  Our server will be moving in Mid January to a new datacenter, which should hopefully stabilize things a bit.

More info as we get it.

Danke!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2002)

I personally am getting tired of this....

Site was down for about an hour today (sat).
Site was down for almost 6 several days ago (DOS attack)
Has been either slow or down repeatedly over the last month.

I'll keep everyone posted.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2002)

Have received word from the server admin that the problem was caused by a client hogging all the servers resources.  Problem account killed, hopefully things stabilize.

(note to self - learn more linux, understand penguin gearhead better) 

Reminder - Site upgrades tomorow (1-13-02) and site move (1-19-02)

Danke!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> Has been either slow or down repeatedly over the last month.*



I'm finding it so slow tonight as to be virtually unusable. Other web sites are easily reachable (I have DSL). Good luck with this issue Kaith.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2002)

Much better now--it was bad for perhaps 20 minutes while the rest of the web was fine but then came back to normal.

As an aside, the black-on-blue lettering at the bottom is very hard for me to read. I highlight it (i.e. paint it with the mouse as if I were about to copy it) to read it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2002)

About this time last year, all of our sites were hosted in a data center that was, shall we say, less than steller.  We went to Verio because they are supposed to be top notch.  Unfortunately, ever since they announce they wee closing the data center we're in, its been down hill.  Servers being moved to a new NOC next weekend, so I've got my fingers crossed that things will get better.

Hows the text now?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hows the text now?*



Much better! I know how it goes with these ISPs...good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2002)

Availability is really up-and-down tonight--something in advance of the shutdown I suppose?


----------

